# Konvertierer und Farben veränder



## maggifresse (25. Okt 2008)

Ich hab 2 Fragen:

1. Gib es irgendwelche Programme, welche *.3ds Datein perfekt in *.obj Dateien umwandeln???

2. Kann ich die Farbe eines Gegenstandes während der Szene verändern, so ne Art ColorInterpolator, müsste nämlich ne Ampel programmieren.


----------



## Schnitter (25. Okt 2008)

1. Blender sollte das können


----------



## maggifresse (28. Okt 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ich programmiere grad eine Ampel und für das ändern der Farbe habe ich einen ColorInterpolator, da dieser aber leider nur die diffuseColor von der Klasse Material ändert, sind die Farbveränderungen in der Szene nicht zu gut zusehen gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Farben von Material zu ändern?


----------

